# Remove favorites?



## janks (Jan 23, 2009)

This has probably been asked before but I have about 50 pages in favorites, and I'm sure I don't even have to stress how troublesome and time consuming it is as i'm sure most of you know by now.

I don't know if this is the right place but i kind of don't care. Is there any way we can have a check/uncheck all like in the new submission pages? Where we can nuke all, check which ones we want removed, etc?

I would really like for this to be an option because i can't just sit through 50 pages clicking remove every two minutes. (I'm also on dial-up so page reloading on the faves page is horrible.)

*pleeeaseplz.*


----------



## Sheol (Jan 23, 2009)

I wouldn't mind having a better delete/remove system. Perhaps something like.. a page showing our favorites? With 100 or so a page, sort of like when we're viewing new submissions? That way we could mass remove favorites (for like, when we're abandoning an account) OR even remove pictures from our galleries faster.


----------



## SKC (Jan 23, 2009)

I wouldn't mind seeing something like that. Along with a good list of other account management features worth begging for.


----------



## Ivorymoth (Jan 23, 2009)

Something like that would be cool.


----------



## Devia_Luna (Jan 23, 2009)

I completely agree with this idea.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jan 23, 2009)

I AGREE WITH THIS STATEMENT


----------



## FoothePanda (Jan 23, 2009)

I agree too.


----------



## Arsenic Cherries (Jan 23, 2009)

Especially in our galleries.... trying to move/remove stuff when you have a lot is a pain. It's really annoying when you have to go through all the pages again just to delete something further in.... EACH. TIME. YOU. DELETE.

DA has this problem too.... 

It gives the impression that "well if it's so hard you won't delete anything"

So if nothing else, having that "store" function DA has, where you can hide stuff from the public... that would be really helpful.


----------



## T3HPK (Jan 23, 2009)

Mass deletage option plz. <3


----------



## Zeraph (Jan 23, 2009)

FFFFFF megadeleteplz


----------



## karmapolice (Jan 23, 2009)

Arsenic Cherries said:


> Especially in our galleries.... trying to move/remove stuff when you have a lot is a pain. It's really annoying when you have to go through all the pages again just to delete something further in.... EACH. TIME. YOU. DELETE.
> 
> DA has this problem too....
> 
> ...



Storage function would be great, imho.


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 24, 2009)

seems like many big art sites don't have this option either. it's a shame..


----------



## Devious Bane (Jan 25, 2009)

Mass deletion?




Would be such a time saver.


----------

